# Ulcerative colitis



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 15, 2008)

Does anyone here have UC? I was diagnosed with it about 6 years ago and I have such trouble with it. I take 3 pills 3x daily for it and I just have a really hard time remembering to take my meds sometimes, hence a relapse and I start feeling crappy all over again. If anyone has this I would love some tips on remembering to take the meds without having to set an alarm on my cell phone!!!!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 15, 2008)

my cousin has it but i don't know her routine for taking meds. maybe if you keep them close to things you know you have to do during the day-ie. breakfast-keep some in the cabinet next to your cereal-that was not very creative but tailor it to your lifestyle and above all stay healthy!


----------



## vickih (Aug 10, 2008)

I used to have it until I got so sick that they took out my colon. Once colon is out, no more colitis. I feel your pain literally.
I remember I usually would take out my drugs the night before and leave them on the counter so I could remember them.

you may also want to try accupuncture. It really did help.


----------

